# effexor



## downz (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all well this last week was the worst since i was in my 20's,Dr shrink took me off my effexor and i did not know any betterso i went along with it.omg what a horrable week i have had. cry cry and cry some more.he told me i have ADD and put me on Adderol and that was so good for my remembering things and staying with one thing at a time to do.i called his office and can not get in before the 6th of January,not good at all i would conceder this an emergency but he don't think so.if only this was him would he tell me to wait i really don't think so and the worst my Ibs is in full swing i can't even go to the store it is so bad any way thanks for letting me vent.


----------

